

The 11 Steps to Learning Vim - cnp
https://github.com/damassi/learn-vim/

======
johncoltrane
FWIW, I'm the one whose comment is quoted in step 6. Please note that the
snippet I posted wasn't meant _at all_ to be used as a base vimrc by anybody.
It was an illustration of my point: Vim is very powerful _even_ with a very
minimal configuration and no plugin.

